# I Shot A Horse ...



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

horsefly that is . this lil punk kept bothering me . as soon as he landed i took a shot with a pebble , about 3/8 ths , i was around 8 feet away and BAMM ! i took the top part of its head off. im actually proud of myself for being able to hit it . not bad for a first kill post id say .  







slingshot is basic shape made out of plywood and banded with #84 rubber bands somewhat gypsy tab style and pouch is made of roo leather .


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nice kill!! ya gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me see now ..... is that for the dinner table, or do you regard it as pest control?









Good shooting to hit a target that small.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I think this os teh best way to finish with this awful criatures ;-)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i hate those pesky little mother ****ers! good shop Imp, thats a big reason for me having the smaller shooters, thats an interesting shooter, i lke your tabs and the old school look to your ss, did you make it yourself?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ha Ha Good one. Hrawk sent me a beautiful clear custom in a swap, he called it 'The Bug Blaster' but alas, I havent been able to hit one single bug yet. My skill is the problem not Hrawks catty...
That reminds me, I saw a bow maker guy (on YT) shooting dragonflys in the off season to keep up his aim. He has a great tute on how to make bows too...
Any way, Great shot! I think I'll roll up some ally foil real tight and start off on a safari round the house...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> ... i lke your tabs and the old school look to your ss, did you make it yourself?


yup, i made it all by myself . plywood, office bands , minwax stain and spray on stuff . the tabs are leather shoelace dimension strips i cut out of an old welders apron . the " tactical " roo pouch is an Hrawk exclusive i cut from a piece i got from him .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Imperial, those things can be really irritating!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd breast it out, not much meat in the legs or wings.







Good shooting Bud.
Philly


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Potatoes ,carrots and onion in a dark gravy sauce. YUM L O L


----------



## MaineMan (May 20, 2012)

great shot! i would have trouble hitting a real horse!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

_Good shooting! _


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you all for the compliments and ...err... umm ... recipes .  







with summer approaching i cant wait for the native insect wildlife for me to shoot at. crickets, cockroaches, ants, oh yeah- an insect safari awaits me .


----------

